# Ironton Tow-Behind Trailer Broadcast and Spot Sprayer - 13-Gallon



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

So I got this on sale last week for $139. Picked it up last night. I also sold my 2 Gallon Sprayers Plus for $90 yesterday so I told the wife it didn't cost "that" much.

I have to say the box is a LOT smaller than I thought it would be.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200644983_200644983

Once I put it together and test it, I will update this thread.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Looks just like the 31 gallon Northstar I have, only smaller. Mine has been excellent so far. Think I've had it for about 2 years.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

@ForsheeMS Are you using the stock boom and nozzles on your Northstar?

I need to get a larger sprayer, and the Northstar is a strong contender.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

HomerGuy said:


> @ForsheeMS Are you using the stock boom and nozzles on your Northstar?
> 
> I need to get a larger sprayer, and the Northstar is a strong contender.


Yes and no. I do use the stock booms but I bought smaller nozzles. I do still use the factory nozzles too but like to have the option of a finer or coarser spray. Very happy with it.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

ForsheeMS said:


> HomerGuy said:
> 
> 
> > @ForsheeMS Are you using the stock boom and nozzles on your Northstar?
> ...


I'd love to see a photo of your modifications if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

No modifications at all. Just bought different sized sprayer nozzles so I can swap them out depending on how fine I need the spray to be.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Unfortunately mine is still on the box... Wife has had stuff for me to do after work all week.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I've got the 21 gallon and like it. If you can swing it you may want to consider the next size up as it's got the 2.2 GPM pump. I got mine when on sale and I had a $20 coupon (the 3 pack they always send out) so it was priced pretty well.
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200646314_200646314

Also, don't go too long without opening and inspecting things. I like Northern Tool, have a lot for stuff from them and they do very well on service so long as you're within the "window of time". Mine came with something wrong with the wheel bearing, broken zerk or something I forget. Anyway, the pair of wheels is the smallest assembly on the parts list so they sent me a brand new pair of wheels, tires and all 

I use the handheld wand a lot for spraying the edge of the property to keep down weeds, poison ivy, and other plant encroachment.



Gibby said:


> Unfortunately mine is still on the box... Wife has had stuff for me to do after work all week.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Got it put together tonight, took about 45 minutes at a slow pace.

1 defect, my valve does not work for shutting off supply to the rear nozzle.

1 design issue, when turning off power it still sprays for about 7 seconds... This might be a tad tricky to use. I was hoping for when power is cut, spray stops with in 1 second.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

ForsheeMS said:


> No modifications at all. Just bought different sized sprayer nozzles so I can swap them out depending on how fine I need the spray to be.


You didn't switch out the nozzle body?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Ordered these to upgrade and fix the issue of it still spraying after turning off.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Gibby said:


> ForsheeMS said:
> 
> 
> > No modifications at all. Just bought different sized sprayer nozzles so I can swap them out depending on how fine I need the spray to be.
> ...


No. I did add the mesh strainer as mine didn't come with them. Mine has 2 nozzles and although it doesn't stop immediately when you flip the switch it only sprays for a few seconds. I'm typically spraying fungicides mostly and pre-em once or twice a year so it's not a big deal.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Going to give Northern Tool a call tomorrow. Only getting 0.25GPM


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Gibby said:


> Going to give Northern Tool a call tomorrow. Only getting 0.25GPM


The 1 GPM rating is unrestricted. Running it through the nozzle is going to cut that back quite a bit and I would assume the check valve is going to be a little more restriction. I would think by removing the nozzle so there is no restriction should get you close to the 1 GPM rating. I know mine is 2.2 GPM and 30 gallons will go right at 30 minutes and that's with two nozzles.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

ForsheeMS said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> > Going to give Northern Tool a call tomorrow. Only getting 0.25GPM
> ...


The 0.25GPM is unrestricted with just the little hose on it and no restrictions.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Gotcha. In that case I would definitely give them a call.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

They sent me a new ball valve and pump. Too old ball valve off tonight and could not see through it in any position so it had to be like 90% closed. Put new valve on and all is working as it should now.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Awesome! Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## Notchy (Sep 5, 2019)

I was curious @Gibby does this still work well for you?
I am contemplating purchasing this but wondered if you had any major regrets in getting this?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@Notchy no issues other than I had to upgrade the pump, or you have to drive a snails pace to get a good amount of water out. I upgraded to this pump for $25 https://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-100W-8L-Min-160Psi-High-Pressure-Diaphragm-Self-Priming-Water-Pump-for-Wash/172720831491


----------



## Notchy (Sep 5, 2019)

I was going to use this for herbicide.

So are you saying the water output is really low? 
You would have to drive really slow?

Was changing the pump out to something better simple to do?

What made you decide on that particular pump and not install a 2gallon per minute pump?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@Notchy

It comes with a 1GPM pump, I tried a handful of different nozzles and couldn't get better than 0.42GPM. It was really easy to change out the pump and it is 8LPM which is 2.1GPM.


----------



## Notchy (Sep 5, 2019)

@Gibby

So the 2.1 GPM pump you referenced off of ebay that you replaced the original pump with, it has the same footprint to fit on the tank when you replaced it?

Were there any new parts you had to get or things you had to do to connect the other parts back to it?

Can you please send a picture of how the newer pump looks now on the body of the sprayer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

No other parts needed. Do need to get some fittings for the pump so the hoses connect better and going to replace the wire nuts and solder them up.


----------



## Notchy (Sep 5, 2019)

Ok.. thanks for the picture. I will order the tow behind sprayer and order the pump and change it out.

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Notchy (Sep 5, 2019)

@Gibby - do you think I will need to change out the spray nozzle ?

I ordered a new pump along for the new 13 gallon tow-behind sprayer.

I am just curious if there is really a need to change out the spray nozzle?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@Notchy probably, I adapted mine to run tee-jets


----------



## Notchy (Sep 5, 2019)

@Gibby - A few more questions . What kind of GPM are you getting with your new pump and the teejet nozzle?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@Notchy I think right around 1GPM now with this tip https://www.spraysmarter.com/catalog/product/view/id/26991/


----------



## awehlage (Apr 18, 2020)

@Gibby

I just purchased the same tow behind sprayer. I want to do all the upgrades you have listed, however, I am very new to all of this. I am stuck on two parts:

1. What fittings are needed for the new upgraded pump you linked to the 3/8" hose to goes to the nozzle/hand wand?

2. How do you assemble the new sprayer nozzle components you upgraded to? Any step by step directions?

Thanks for your insight so far about this tow behind sprayer!!


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@awehlage I'll try to find the parts list I ordered. Then I just put them together, it is pretty straight forward.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Is there any way to restrict the flow from the rear nozzle remotely? When i make passes, i want to get lined up, turn it on, and spray, then turn it off when i get to the end of my pass. That doesn't work now as the sprayer keeps spraying when the pump is turned off, as there is pressure in the line.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@awehlage here are the parts I ordered. One of the caps in the first order made the jet line up wrong so I had to order the 2nd one.

I think it was 25600-1-NYR that you don't need and just need 25610-1-NYR.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@MassHole you can add a check valve, but I still get a little leakage after cutting off the pump.

I also ordered a switch to install that would make it easier to turn on and off.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33048183103.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4daa4c4dIYcNxc


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

@Gibby are you running just one nozzle or did you make a two nozzle boom? I'm looking for a new sprayer for my roughly 14-15k yard and will be buying a riding mower soon. My two gallon sprayers plus isn't cutting it. Not sure to go this route or the Chapin walk behind. Thanks!


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@MOCcock8 just 1 nozzle, could easily make it a 2 or 3 nozzle though.


----------



## awehlage (Apr 18, 2020)

@Gibby Thanks for the update, I just received these parts yesterday as I ordered everything from your previous list. Can you modify the 25600-1-NYR in anyway to work or am I better off just ordering the 25610-1-NYR?

I also didn't install the hand wand onto the sprayer in hopes to get enough gallons per minute without having to upgrade the pump yet. I just took the tee fitting out and replaced with a 90 degree barb fitting. I haven't tested yet but will soon.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@awehlage I don't think not putting on the wand will help and I use it for a few parts around the yard that I can't hit. Also I use it for when doing pre-em in the beds. Wife drives around and I spray.

I don't think you'll be able to modify the 25600-1-NYR as what happens is it holds the tip in a certain position and will be 90 degrees out. so you will end up spraying a small thin line.

Without upgrading the pump, I couldn't get it to spary more than 0.4G/1k


----------



## awehlage (Apr 18, 2020)

Gibby said:


> @awehlage I don't think not putting on the wand will help and I use it for a few parts around the yard that I can't hit. Also I use it for when doing pre-em in the beds. Wife drives around and I spray.
> 
> I don't think you'll be able to modify the 25600-1-NYR as what happens is it holds the tip in a certain position and will be 90 degrees out. so you will end up spraying a small thin line.
> 
> Without upgrading the pump, I couldn't get it to spary more than 0.4G/1k


Would you be able to post a couple close up pictures of your nozzle setup so I can reference? That would be a huge help.

I am looking at 2.0 GPM pumps right now and I think I found the one you linked but through amazon. It has a different type of connection for the hose. It is not barbed. What fittings did you purchase for yours that would make it compatible?

Thanks as always, you have been a major help


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

I'll try to remember in the morning, currently on Zoom with some others from here and not sure I will remember much... lol


----------



## Notchy (Sep 5, 2019)

@Gibby - Are you able to post a pic of your teejet setup on this. I wanted to view this and follow the same idea. If you don't mind taking a couple of different angles, so that I can order the correct parts. Also I may have missed where you ordered the parts from. What online store?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@Notchy from https://www.spraysmarter.com/ I ordered the following:

Teejet 11/16"-16 Thread Adapter QJT8360-NYB 1	$3.31
TeeJet 90° Elbow Adapter QJ90-1-NYR 1	$2.71
TeeJet Tip Strainer: Stainless Steel Screen 5053-50-SS 1	$1.80
TeeJet Strainer & Check Valve: Polypropylene, 50 Mesh	4193A-PP-10-50SS	1	$2.71
TeeJet Q.T Cap 25610-1-NYR 1	$0.82

For tips, I had ordered a few different ones but this one gave me the highest GPM. Around 0.5
XR TEEJET TIP,ST.STL	XR11010SS

So I upgraded to a bigger pump for only $25, DC 100W 160Psi 8L/m - https://www.ebay.com/p/23002611351?iid=172720831491

I think I get around 1.1 or 1.2GPM now.

I think I am going to turn it into a skid sprayer now that I only have 5,000sq/ft and only could use the tow in the front yard. Plan is to park it behind the shed and get a 150-200' hose I can use with probably a gas pump.

It is currently buried in the back of the garage, I'll see if I can get to it and take some pics.


----------



## Notchy (Sep 5, 2019)

@Gibby thanks for the parts list.


----------

